# Advice on engaging a builder



## Meelich (16 Sep 2010)

Hi there - I have a holiday home in the north midlands which had a major leak in January. The insurance company have just paid out 80% of the cost of the building work and I want to start the work. They will pay out the remaining 20% when they inspect - however that inspection needs to be of the entire job done. 

I had got a quote from a Polish builder and that's what the insurance payout is based on (he came through a recommendation and I saw his work and was very happy - for the insurance I just needed one quote) however this man has now returned to poland and I need to find another builder.

It's a big piece of work - it's a four bed house and all the internal walls floors and ceilings were water damaged, have to be replaced, insulation replaced, timbers treat for mould, then electrics redone, bathrooms put back in and then total redecoration.

Ideally as it's a holiday home and we're not on site I'd get one very reliable person to do/manage the whole thing: clearing the damage, re-plasterboarding, re-flooring, wiring, plumbing, redecoration. (I have a relation who can do tiling and carpeting so will give him that work but that is after all the heavy construction is done). (Am I living in fantasy land that this is posisble?)

I have recommendations now for three different builders and they are all hungry for the work. I'm looking for any advice on how to select a good one and manage them to get the best work - i've had a previously very bad experience with a builder so would welcome some advice. 

My thoughts and questions are (and do I do it in this order):
a) do I get quotes from all three based on a detailed/comprehensive list of exactly all the work that needs to be done and their pricing for each item 
b) visit a site they've done to see the quality of the work - what should I be looking for?
c) when I engage them: what kind of contract do I need? how do I do that?
d) how do I pay them? Staged payments? What's the best way? I'm not going to be able to pay the final 20% until after the inspection - how do I get the builder to do 100% of the job in advance (or do I borrow the money to pay the balance?)
e) any other advice/hints or tips? 

I'd welcome advice on this - if I'm in the wrong forum please redirect me. 

Thanks

M


----------



## build4less (16 Sep 2010)

A) Yes get quotes from all three based on fully completed drawings and specs. Thats a must.
B) Yes no harm to visit a site they have worked on but more importantly speak to the client and get feed back from them on the builder in question.
c) A standard contract would do you may find the insurance company has this or your local solisitor will have one for you to use.
D) Stage payments is the best way to go forward. tell the builder that he will not get the final 20% until the insurance company has passed his work. It is out of your hands in other words. Do not get a load, what if the insurance company are not happy and the builder wont come back.
E) Make sure you have vetted your builder and are happy with his references. Go with your gut feeling with recommendations to back it up.

Build4less.ie
Cheap building materials and insulation online.


----------



## onq (16 Sep 2010)

Meelich said:


> Hi there - I have a holiday home in the north midlands which had a major leak in January. The insurance company have just paid out 80% of the cost of the building work and I want to start the work. They will pay out the remaining 20% when they inspect - however that inspection needs to be of the entire job done.
> 
> I had got a quote from a Polish builder and that's what the insurance payout is based on (he came through a recommendation and I saw his work and was very happy - for the insurance I just needed one quote) however this man has now returned to poland and I need to find another builder.
> 
> ...



Meelich,

Normally you engage a building professional - an architect or engineer used to dealing with claims - who fights your case for the money amount with the loss adjuster.
This amount will cover their fees as well to ensure the remedial work is properly inspected, monies certified and Opinions of Compliance issued.
Normally the quotation is based on a builders estimate for smaller works, but may need a QS estimate for larger works.
This work is extensive and the builder now gone so they may have seen you coming and try to tie you down.

There are some questions you need to answer at this time;



 In the absence of a building professionl who will certify the work?
 Will the insurer accept only the contractors and subies certs?
 If they need an architect or engineer who will cover their fees now?
 You may have gotten a very tight quote from one builder - will the others work within that figure?
 If not, will the insurance company revisit the claim to ensure you're not out of pocket?
 Are you working from documents prepared by the insurance people or the quotation prepared by a builder who has now left the country?
 Are you certain there are no other issues requiring to be done to the property.
 For example are there sums in the quotation for unforeseen expenses or work that cannot be priced accurately just now?
 Does the quotation include for demolition, segregation of wastes on site and the use of a licensed waste haulier?
 Has the house been redesigned in detail or re-specified to ensure that such an occurrence cannot occur in the future.
 Are there measures you could install in the refit to make it less likely to happen and to make the house cheaper to run all year round - e.g. external insulation and solar panels?
 
These are all important questions for you to address at this point in time before spending your money.
But the main thing to realise is that trusting a builder without a contract and someone to administrate it is a risk.

RE contracts, you should consider an RIAI form of contract with a good set of drawings nd specification, showing the work to be done with a cost estimate and a programme.
Otherwise you can consider a fixed price, kixed programme turn key project, but its harder to ensure quality on such a contract without extensive documentation and attendances on site.

Other posters here may advise you on using the short form of contract with a more basic set of drawings but remedial works is the one job where excuses for delays become extras with monotonous regularity.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon        as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action   be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in        Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters   at      hand.


----------

